# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Интервью с летчиком 43 иап Иваном Лукичем Звягиным

## Д.Срибный

Олег Корытов

Интервью с летчиком 43 иап Иваном Лукичем Звягиным

http://www.airforce.ru/history/ww2/zvjagin/index.htm

----------

